# Bronx Zoo, 6/18



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

did you take these pictures yourself?? if so you should consider a career in photography! awesome pictures man.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

How many, megapixels is your cam? Great resolution and, if I do say so myself, great composition. get a job with nat geographic.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Professional quality, great stuff. Two, three, five, and six are especially nice.

-PK


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you got those animals in some excellent poses


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great shots


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful Pictures :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

draco we are all jelous of your pic taking


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice pics. Sure wish i could take pics like that, but first i need a better camera...lol


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

damn good pics, they look profesional.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> did you take these pictures yourself??


 Yes, I took those pics myself. I use a 5.0mp Sony DSC-F707. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I like the turtle..reminds me of one of my old red eared sliders...that thing could kill the toughest piranha..


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

again all i can say is simply amazing work!!!


----------

